# [EVDL] New Volt Slogan



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I heard it too, but I refrained from posting here with a bit of vitriolic GM
hate.
It is quite an underwhelming tagline (sound familiar?) that I don't really
get at all.

"We know you're scared of electric cars, so we're trying especially hard
to paint this one as some sort of magical vehicle you've never conceived
in your wildest dreams, did we mention its electric ? but ... not ?"
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101116/4ece2b3a/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<<<I heard it too, but I refrained from posting here with a bit of 
vitriolic GM hate. It is quite an underwhelming tagline (sound 
familiar?) that I don't really get at all. >>>>

But not surprising for GM - remember the ad campaign (or lack thereof) 
for the EV1? The best one never got any air time - if I remember 
right, all the electric appliances coming to watch an EV1 go by.


Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

